# Eclipse: Debugging-Problem



## inexcess (1. Jul 2004)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen warum ich beim Debuggen mit Eclipse die Fehlermeldung:

"Debugger source look up java.lang.classloader could not been shown"

bekomme.

Muss ich für die Debug Funktion irgendein Zusatzfeature installieren oder was mache ich falsch ?


----------



## Beni (1. Jul 2004)

Nein, da musst du nichts zusätzliches hinzufügen.

Hm, ich kenne den Fehler nicht, aber in den _Window>Preferences>Java>Debug>Step Filtering_ taucht der ClassLoader auch auf, vielleicht muss man dort was einstellen (ist nur eine Theorie)


----------



## Jaraz (1. Jul 2004)

Ein Sysdeo Tomcat Projekt?

Dann gehe mal auf window-pref...-tomcat-sourcepath und klicke dein Projekt an.

Gruß Jaraz


----------

